# Main > News >  [Kickstarter] "Diverse Dungeons" fantasy mapping content for MapForge

## heruca

This campaign seeks to broaden MapForge's fantasy-genre content offerings by producing *9 more* fantasy-themed mapping content Add-Ons, to better support the creation of top-down tactical-scale dungeon battlemaps for RPG systems such as Dungeons & Dragons, Pathfinder, Savage Worlds, GURPS, Mage: The Ascension, Rolemaster, etc.

We've got some great new content lined up, and are raising funds to cover the porting/development costs. All of the content being developed in this campaign will be for Personal Use Only (i.e., no publishing or commercial use).

Click here to check out the short Kickstarter campaign, which ends in 11 days.

Note that the MapForge software itself is already developed and available; this crowdfunding campaign is only to fund the development/porting of the new dungeon-themed mapping content.

Quick delivery of rewards is expected (May 2021), and there are no shipping costs involved, since it's all digital downloads.

*Funding goal:* $1800

*Campaign launched on:* March 17, 2021

*Campaign ends on:* April 7, 2021

PS: And if you'd like to see more free Add-Ons made available for MapForge, see our Patreon campaign.

----------

